# Calcium Rich Foods



## Guest (Feb 7, 2000)

Does anyone have a site that shows what foods are rich in calcium? I know that milk and cheese are but all of us in my family have allergies and it is better not to have milk with allergies. I happen to take 1000 mg a day just for fibro but my kids, I am only giving them 500 mg a day and they are not drinking milk nor do we eat cheese. I really feel I need to be giving them more calcium. They are 10 and 13 and they should be getting at least 1500 mg a day. I am considering giving them 500 mg more a day to be on the safe side. Any sites y'all? Thanks, Lynne


----------

